# ID this Marc or Rhaph



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

No id on this plant. No, its not Scindapus pictus, though that IS what the juvenile foliage looks like. I've included pics of the adult plant that was flowering. You can see the one plant with both adult and imature leaves.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't think it's a Marcgravia. Too aroid like. Do you have pics of flower?? Why do you think it's a Marcgravia or Rhaphidophora?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it is S. pictus. You said the adult plant was flowering, do you have pics of the inflorescence?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

adult form inflrescence


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

yes, there IS scindapus pictus behind the plant in question. my understanding is, scindapus DOES NOT have a immature/mature change in foliage. Am I wrong?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Scindapsus have a way of sprawling around in their juvinile state for years. Once they do start to actively climb, the leaves lose the variegation, and begin to grow longer and thinner, becoming sickle shaped and uo to 8" long. To me it looks like that plant is in an intermediate stage.


----------

